# Losing your virginity.



## Amadeus_Raphiel (Jan 8, 2009)

I remember reading somewhere that the average person loses their virginity at age 21. So I was thinking, "WHAT? I'm going to be a virgin for three more years?!?!"
It's ridiculous, I think, because if the people I've seen at my college are any indication, then I'd say at least one or two years earlier...Still...
Any thoughts?


----------



## Mr Fox (Jan 8, 2009)

No i'm not. 
This is such a overdone question though.


----------



## Azure (Jan 8, 2009)

I lost my virginity in a cheese factory to a big block of well aged Stilton.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 8, 2009)

Furgin here. Tbh, I don't really place too much worry on losing virginity, as I believe when it happens, you'll surely be with the one you truly love.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

Surprising true answer: Yes, the sex goddess is a virgin.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 8, 2009)

WOW, repost thread XD How many have we had so far? :lol:

I am a virgin and don't plan on losing it before I get married.
Also, I kinda have trust issues which has resulted in my being rather scared of making myself that vulnerable.
So definately no sex before marriage for me =]

Kissing is as far as I will go.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 8, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Furgin here.


^this.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 8, 2009)

Not a virgie.  Never been with another furry, though; does that make me a furgin?  X3



Shenzi said:


> Surprising true answer: Yes, the sex goddess is a virgin.


 
Something really needs to be done about that.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Something really needs to be done about that.


Unless you have hyena anatomy, that wouldn't work well. x3


----------



## Nylak (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Unless you have hyena anatomy, that wouldn't work well. x3


 
Awww, you're no fun.


----------



## Kuro-chan (Jan 8, 2009)

Still a virgin, not planning on changing that anytime soon.


----------



## hlfb (Jan 8, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Something really needs to be done about that.


What are you waiting for?


I was more or less molestered by the neighbor girl when I was 14.  She was 17, and I was ok with that.  Though, at the time, I had no real idea what was going on and it was only the one time.  They moved away shortly there after.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Awww, you're no fun.


Did I mention the virgin thing is a technicality? 

x3


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

hlfb said:


> What are you waiting for?
> 
> 
> I was more or less molestered by the neighbor girl when I was 14.  She was 17, and I was ok with that.  Though, at the time, I had no real idea what was going on and it was only the one time.  They moved away shortly there after.



hot.

pound it \m/


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Did I mention the virgin thing is a technicality?
> 
> x3



Hot damn this sounds interesting! You gonna elaborate? No problem if you don't want to.


----------



## .Ein. (Jan 8, 2009)

Average is 21?

That's nuts.  I lost mine at like 10, 11?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 8, 2009)

.Ein. said:


> Average is 21?
> 
> That's nuts.  I lost mine at like 10, 11?



Lies! Surely you hadn't even hit puberty by then?

0_0

Gees... and I thought the girls in my year who lost it at *16* were early...


----------



## Nylak (Jan 8, 2009)

.Ein. said:


> Average is 21?
> 
> That's nuts. I lost mine at like 10, 11?


 
Yeah, that's...not normal. And possibly not psychologically healthy. XD

I do agree that 21 seems a bit late, though.  Then again, half of my friends were engaged, married and/or had kids by then.  Not sure what's up with that.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Hot damn this sounds interesting! You gonna elaborate? No problem if you don't want to.


I'll leave it at "sex with girls". Use your imagination.


----------



## .Ein. (Jan 8, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Lies! Surely you hadn't even hit puberty by then?
> 
> 0_0
> 
> Gees... and I thought the girls in my year who lost it at *16* were early...




Yeah, I started early...>_>;  I was born to be a pervert! n_n


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 8, 2009)

according to a study the kidz loose their virginity at 13 here in germany >_>
thats either sick or ima little late XD


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Jan 8, 2009)

hlfb said:


> I was more or less *molestered*


Wat.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 8, 2009)

I am. 

I have yet to have my first kiss. ._."


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

.Ein. said:


> Average is 21?
> 
> That's nuts.  I lost mine at like 10, 11?



It doesn't count if you got molested by your uncle.



Shenzi said:


> I'll leave it at "sex with girls". Use your imagination.



powah booost


----------



## Nylak (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I'll leave it at "sex with girls". Use your imagination.


 
As far as I'm concerned, that counts. *shrugs.* The definition of "virgin" is shaky at best as it is. I mean, what. To lose one's virginity, vaginal penetration is involved? That doesn't require a male. Or even something as simple as the breaking of the hymen? 1/3 of the female population doesn't even have an intact hymen by the time they first have vaginal intercourse, so that's not even a factor. >_>

I mean, seriously. What is the working, applicable definition of "virgin" anymore, and what constitutes a loss of virginity?


----------



## Jonnaius (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm like the only proper virgin in my year, and even I've had oral. And the oldest guy in my year is 16....so its probably different in Britain...


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Nylak said:


> what constitutes a loss of virginity?



IF YOU'VE GONE TO FIRST BASE YOU'RE NOT A VIRGIN D:<


----------



## hlfb (Jan 8, 2009)

Oidhche-Yorath said:


> Wat.



My penis was touched, aroused, and inserted into a female vagina, in a home made tree fort when I had no idea what was going on due to my age.  

Though, I don't think a woman can really rape a man. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Jan 8, 2009)

hlfb said:


> My penis was touched, aroused, and inserted into a female vagina, in a home made tree fort when I had no idea what was going on due to my age.
> 
> Though, I don't think a woman can really rape a man. Just my opinion though.


You should read the bolded word again. I don't care how you willingly let whatever happen.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> IF YOU'VE GONE TO FIRST BASE YOU'RE NOT A VIRGIN D:<


 
Daaayum, I lost my virginity in first grade.  I'm a slut.  D:


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I'll leave it at "sex with girls". Use your imagination.



My imagination has just turned me on :3


----------



## hlfb (Jan 8, 2009)

Nylak said:


> what constitutes a loss of virginity?


 I would just say keep it simple.  Any sort of oral, anal, or vaginal intercourse where an orgasm or something as simple as pleasure is archived.  

A finger, a tongue, any kind of toy, etc.  Pretty much if you've done anything sexual with another person, you're not a virgin by today's standards, IMO.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 8, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Daaayum, I lost my virginity in first grade.  I'm a slut.  D:


sorry but im going to have to quote this.


----------



## hlfb (Jan 8, 2009)

Oidhche-Yorath said:


> You should read the bolded word again. I don't care how you willingly let whatever happen.


I did, and I stick by it, just as in your use of "wat".


----------



## Nylak (Jan 8, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> sorry but im going to have to quote this.


 
Goddamnit, stop smearing my good name.  D<


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 8, 2009)

hlfb said:


> I would just say keep it simple.  Any sort of oral, anal, or vaginal intercourse where an orgasm or something as simple as pleasure is archived.
> 
> A finger, a tongue, any kind of toy, etc.  Pretty much if you've done anything sexual with another person, you're not a virgin by today's standards, IMO.



Shit, does that mean I have to change my answer?


----------



## Jonnaius (Jan 8, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Goddamnit, stop smearing my good name.  D<



Nylak has got angry. Nylak need hugs? *opens arms*


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 8, 2009)

Jonnaius said:


> Nylak has got angry. Nylak need hugs? *opens arms*


I wouldent, she will throw you at someone else. and then break your heart D:


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 8, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Goddamnit, stop smearing my good name.  D<



On toast?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 8, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Shit, does that mean I have to change my answer?



no, you dont^^
something like oral or a toy doesnt take your virginity^^ 
sex does (oral or toy =/=sex)


----------



## Nylak (Jan 8, 2009)

hlfb said:


> I would just say keep it simple. Any sort of oral, anal, or vaginal intercourse where an orgasm or something as simple as pleasure is archived.
> 
> A finger, a tongue, any kind of toy, etc. Pretty much if you've done anything sexual with another person, you're not a virgin by today's standards, IMO.


 
Fuck, maybe I really did lose my virginity in first grade.  o_o

...Joking.  XD



Jonnaius said:


> Nylak has got angry. Nylak need hugs? *opens arms*


 
Do I have a sign on my forehead that says "I need a hug" today or what?  When someone is cranky, don't hug them, they'll BITE YOU.  D<  *gnashes teeth*



mrredfox said:


> I wouldent, she will throw you at someone else. and then break your heart D:


 
Yes, exactly.  ]<


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 8, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Fuck, maybe I really did lose my virginity in first grade.  o_o
> 
> ...Joking.  XD
> 
> ...




cranky? aww looks like you need a nice big hu- keg of beer.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 8, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Do I have a sign on my forehead that says "I need a hug" today or what?  When someone is cranky, don't hug them, they'll BITE YOU.  D<  *gnashes teeth*



Aww, sounds like you need a hug, *hugs* And now hides.



CaptainCool said:


> no, you dont^^
> something like oral or a toy doesnt take your virginity^^
> sex does (oral or toy =/=sex)



Thank goodness for that. Didn't think it did, I was under the impression that being a virgin was not having had sexual pleasure involving penetration of your own body by someone else. But hey, maybe I'm old fashioned.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 8, 2009)

Nylak loves hugs.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Daaayum, I lost my virginity in first grade.  I'm a slut.  D:



hot.



CaptainCool said:


> no, you dont^^
> something like oral or a toy doesnt take your virginity^^
> sex does (oral or toy =/=sex)



It's called ORAL SEX for a reason, buddy :V


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 8, 2009)

Great, now I'm fucking confused as to what constitutes to being a virgin...Everyone I know irl agrees that virginity can only be taken by actual sex.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 8, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> no, you dont^^
> something like oral or a toy doesnt take your virginity^^
> sex does (oral or toy =/=sex)


 
Haha. "A toy took my virginity! " 

If anyone quotes that I'll fucking kill them.



Ren-Raku said:


> Great, now I'm fucking confused as to what constitutes to being a virgin...Everyone I know irl agrees that virginity can only be taken by actual sex.


 
If this is referring to heterosexual vaginal intercourse, I'm going to die a virgin.  Awesome. 



Ren-Raku said:


> Aww, sounds like you need a hug, *hugs* And now hides.


 


Silibus said:


> Nylak loves hugs.


 
I hate you all.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 8, 2009)

Nylak said:


> I hate you all.


But you loves me. *Deep sad cat eyes*


----------



## WarMocK (Jan 8, 2009)

Nylak said:


> I hate you all.



And we like you.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Nylak said:


> I hate you all.



=D


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Jan 8, 2009)

Interesting how a thread can go off topic and center around one person in this forum.

Majority of Furries have ADD, it seems.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 8, 2009)

Nope, not for a long time now.  



Nylak said:


> Not a virgie.  Never been with another furry, though; does that make me a furgin?  X3



Furgin?  Arg... oi, another word butchered by the fandom. >_<  Sidenote, another nice avatar Nylak, heh.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 8, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Haha. "A toy took my virginity! "


Oh god can i please quote this. please.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 8, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Do I have a sign on my forehead that says "I need a hug" today or what?  When someone is cranky, don't hug them, they'll BITE YOU.  D<  *gnashes teeth*



Hugs are better than liberally applied police batons. Especially not when they end in orifices and cavities they shouldn't go in at all.

Unless you're kinky.

_Very_ kinky.


----------



## hlfb (Jan 8, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> no, you dont^^
> something like oral or a toy doesnt take your virginity^^
> sex does (oral or toy =/=sex)


Yes it does.  You can't have blown 50 guys over two hours in a parking lot while having 8 big black dildos shoved in your ass while getting blown by tubgirl and say that you're a virgin when it's all over. 

"Well, technically, my dingdong never touched a vajayjay so I am still pure as white snow!!!" 

Bullshit.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 8, 2009)

Nylak said:


> A toy took my virginity! :E



You put the idea into my head...


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> hot.
> 
> 
> 
> It's called ORAL SEX for a reason, buddy :V



the definition of sex (sexual intercourse to be more precise) is that the reproductive organ of the man (yar willie) enters the female reproductive organ tract. (i guess the butt counts, too for the intercourse between men )
i dont know about some women, but i guess most have this "reproductive organ tract" in their lower regions at its not called throat^^
and a virgin is a person who never experienced this intercourse.
like myself v_v

edit: but in the end you have to define it for yourself i guess^^


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 8, 2009)

hlfb said:


> Yes it does.  You can't have blown 50 guys over two hours in a parking lot while having 8 big black dildos shoved in your ass while getting blown by tubgirl and say that you're a virgin when it's all over.
> 
> "Well, technically, my dingdong never touched a vajayjay so I am still pure as white snow!!!"
> 
> Bullshit.



You seem to have sexual purity and virginity mixed up.


----------



## Nylak (Jan 8, 2009)

Oidhche-Yorath said:


> Interesting how a thread can go off topic and center around one person in this forum.
> 
> Majority of Furries have ADD, it seems.


 
I have ADHD! ^_^



ToeClaws said:


> Furgin? Arg... oi, another word butchered by the fandom. >_< Sidenote, another nice avatar Nylak, heh.


 
It was inevitable and you know it. Any word with a syllable that could possibly rhyme with "fur" must eventually be replaced with it at least once. Those terms related to sexuality are susceptible to this phenomenon. XD
Also, thanks.  >>



mrredfox said:


> Oh god can i please quote this. please.


No. o_o



Mikael Grizzly said:


> Hugs are better than liberally applied police batons. Especially not when they end in orifices and cavities they shouldn't go in at all.
> 
> Unless you're kinky.
> 
> _Very_ kinky.


I'd rather have the police batons. x_x


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> the definition of sex (sexual intercourse to be more precise) is that the reproductive organ of the man (yar willie) enters the female reproductive organ tract. (i guess the butt counts, too for the intercourse between men )
> i dont know about some women, but i guess most have this "reproductive organ tract" in their lower regions at its not called throat^^
> and a virgin is a person who never experienced this intercourse.
> like myself v_v



That definition can go eat out its own asshole.  If there is a penis or a vagina involved in any way, it is sexual contact.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> That definition can go eat out its own asshole.  If there is a penis or a vagina involved in any way, it is sexual contact.



sorry, you posted before i edited my post to a "make-everyone-happy-with-a-universal-statement post"


----------



## Jonnaius (Jan 8, 2009)

Silibus said:


> But you loves me. *Deep sad cat eyes*



But you don't count, because who doesnt love you? Even David with his cold, cold heart loves you.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Jonnaius said:


> But you don't count, because who doesnt love you? Even David with his cold, cold heart loves you.



No I don't.

This is not a joke.


----------



## Jonnaius (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> No I don't.
> 
> This is not a joke.



Come oooon....... Everyone loves Silibus! He's as cute as a kitten, and twice as friendly as Nelson Mandela.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jan 8, 2009)

Oidhche-Yorath said:


> Interesting how a thread can go off topic and center around one person in this forum.
> 
> Majority of Furries have ADD, it seems.


 
Alot of threads to that, to many.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> That definition can go eat out its own asshole.



So is that sex or no?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 8, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> So is that sex or no?



if you think it is and if you think you lost or virginity, then it is.
in my opinion oral/toy isnt and doesnt but everyone has to make up for himself/herself i guess^^


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 8, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Hugs are better than liberally applied police batons. Especially not when they end in orifices and cavities they shouldn't go in at all.
> 
> Unless you're kinky.
> 
> _Very_ kinky.



Sounds fun.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 8, 2009)

Still one.

Nice ava Nylak, the expression is win.


----------



## hlfb (Jan 8, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> if you think it is and if you think you lost or virginity, then it is.
> in my opinion oral/toy isnt and doesnt but everyone has to make up for himself/herself i guess^^



Well, everyone who has had sex wearing a condom in a vagina didn't actually make contact with the vagina so by your definition they are all still virgins too.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 8, 2009)

If you engage in any sexual indulgence with another person, then you are not a virgin. Sexual indulgence would be defined as any activity with the aim to bring about sexual gratification for at least one of the participants.


----------



## Jonnaius (Jan 8, 2009)

hlfb said:


> Well, everyone who has had sex wearing a condom in a vagina didn't actually make contact with the vagina so by your definition they are all still virgins too.



So....to lose your virginity, you have to be a parent?

I'll stick with the general genetalia rule, thank you....


----------



## hlfb (Jan 8, 2009)

No, you can have unprotected vaginal sex without impregnation.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 8, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> if you think it is and if you think you lost or virginity, then it is.



I've fucked a few girls into next tuesday, but I _feel_ like a virgin, that's what counts, right?


----------



## Jonnaius (Jan 8, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I've fucked a few girls into next tuesday, but I _feel_ like a virgin, that's what counts, right?



Not really....


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 8, 2009)

hlfb said:


> No, you can have unprotected vaginal sex without impregnation.



Something that can be deemed as irresponsible...


----------



## hlfb (Jan 8, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Something that can be deemed as irresponsible...


Correct, but based on CaptainCool's instructions on how to lose ones virginity, the only way for a heterosexual couple. 

If you read my other posts, you would see that I don't agree with this view, and said what you quoted in a response to something else.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 8, 2009)

hlfb said:


> Correct, but based on CaptainCool's instructions on how to lose ones virginity, the only way for a heterosexual couple.
> 
> If you read my other posts, you would see that I don't agree with this view, and said what you quoted in a response to something else.



i dont want to start some kind of fight here^^ you have your opinion, i have mine, this is a difficult topic anyways^^


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 8, 2009)

Let's talk about pillows. How about them pillows? Great for sleeping on.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 8, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Let's talk about pillows. How about them pillows? Great for sleeping on.



they are awesome, i love them^^ the best thing is that they have nothing to do with this threat at all XD


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 8, 2009)

I lost my virginity to my pillow.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 8, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> I lost my virginity to my pillow.



darn, you foiled my last post >_>
but i guess this kinda counts...


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Jonnaius said:


> Come oooon....... Everyone loves Silibus! He's as cute as a kitten, and twice as friendly as Nelson Mandela.



:roll:


----------



## sully_teh_kat (Jan 8, 2009)

is not  dont regret it tho


----------



## Takun (Jan 8, 2009)

Noooooooooope >.>


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Noooooooooope >.>



WELL LET'S JUST SEE WHAT EASOG HAS TO SAY ABOUT THIS

OH WAIT 8U


----------



## Takun (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> WELL LET'S JUST SEE WHAT EASOG HAS TO SAY ABOUT THIS
> 
> OH WAIT 8U




GO AHEAD THEN....when he gets a fixed laptop...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 8, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> I lost my virginity to my pillow.



Oh my lord, someone has to quote that in their signature!


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 8, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Oh my lord, someone has to quote that in their signature!


wut


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 8, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> wut



Lol...


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 8, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Oh my lord, someone has to quote that in their signature!



I have it covered.



mrredfox said:


> wut



Damn you beat me.

btw... did the pillow fake it?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 8, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> btw... did the pillow fake it?



You just made me laugh like Light Yagami!  <3


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 8, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> btw... did the pillow fake it?


Better fucking hope not >.>


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 8, 2009)

Was it good?


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 8, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> Better fucking hope not >.>





Ren-Raku said:


> Was it good?



His mate seems happy enough


----------



## makmakmob (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm 16 years old and I'm a fucking _loser_. Go figure.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep, I am a virgin.  ._.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 8, 2009)

Lost my virginity more than a year ago. 
There's this one girl who I attended school with who had sex with 15 guys by the time she was a Junior. How swell~


----------



## Thatch (Jan 8, 2009)

This again? :roll:



Shenzi said:


> Surprising true answer: Yes, the sex goddess is a virgin.



Asthe high priest of your church, I will do my best to help you change that XD
Btw, since I'm too, would that count as a virgin sacrifice?


As to the averege age, it seems possible. I mean look even here, mane people are over 20 and virgin still. And a survey covers most of thesocial groups. I don't have trouble beliving it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 8, 2009)

Virgin and knows he wont get any even till after 21


----------



## zebratweak (Jan 8, 2009)

Im 18 in a few days and im still a virgin :/


----------



## Marodi (Jan 8, 2009)

Nylak said:


> Daaayum, I lost my virginity in first grade. I'm a slut. D:


 Hahaha i actually lol'd xD




Oidhche-Yorath said:


> Interesting how a thread can go off topic and center around one person in this forum.
> 
> Majority of Furries have ADD, it seems.


 
It seems you may be right, for i have ADD and-...ooo look! a butterfly!

ps. Im a virgin.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 8, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> His mate seems happy enough



Haha, I now want a pillow with a face on it now! Mine just has writing on it 



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Virgin and knows he wont get any even till after 21



Don't speak like that, I'm sure you'll find someone :3 Unless you're asexual of course.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 8, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Don't speak like that, I'm sure you'll find someone :3 Unless you're asexual of course.


no abstaining till marriage, I'm sure as hell aint marrying at 21...maybe 25 or 27


----------



## Azure (Jan 8, 2009)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I've fucked a few girls into next tuesday, but I _feel_ like a virgin, that's what counts, right?


Why, did you plow some especially tyte pussy lately?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm a virgin, and I probably will be for the rest of my life. ;_;

I lost my e-virginity a long time ago though. :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 8, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I'm a virgin, and I probably will be for the rest of my life. ;_;


Trust me you wont.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Trust me you wont.


You're right.
I'll probably get raped at some point of my life.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 8, 2009)

SirRob said:


> You're right.
> I'll probably get raped at some point of my life.


<__< No


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 8, 2009)

After reading back a few pages I'm totally confused over the definition now :?


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 8, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I'm a virgin, and I probably will be for the rest of my life. ;_;
> 
> I lost my e-virginity a long time ago though. :3



Unless you're a slobbering, fat retard covering in your parents' basement, chances are, you won't be a virgin. You'd be amazed what girls fall for.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Unless you're a slobbering, fat retard covering in your parents' basement, chances are, you won't be a virgin. You'd be amazed what girls fall for.


Yeeeeeah... Girls...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 8, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Unless you're a slobbering, fat retard covering in your parents' basement, chances are, you won't be a virgin. You'd be amazed what girls fall for.



Yeah, I've had to turn down a few :S


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 8, 2009)

I always assumed girls were taking the piss when they said they liked me


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 8, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I always assumed girls were taking the piss when they said they liked me


i dont asume, i know.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 8, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Unless you're a slobbering, fat retard covering in your parents' basement, chances are, you won't be a virgin. You'd be amazed what guys fall for.


Fix'd for SirRob and his love for cocks.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 8, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Yeeeeeah... Girls...


 What about girlboys? :O


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Lemon_Panda said:


> Lost my virginity more than a year ago.
> There's this one girl who I attended school with who had sex with 15 guys by the time she was a Junior. How swell~



Achievement unlocked.



zebratweak said:


> Im 18 in a few days and im still a virgin :/



Good.  Keep it that way.



SirRob said:


> You're right.
> I'll probably get raped at some point of my life.



Don't look under your bed tonight. =3


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> What about girlboys? :O


Nah, I like my guys um, guy-like.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 8, 2009)

Still a virgin, probably will still be one for a long while.



Mikael Grizzly said:


> Unless you're a slobbering, fat retard covering in your parents' basement, chances are, you won't be a virgin. You'd be amazed what girls fall for.


 
Lucky me.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 8, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I always assumed girls were taking the piss when they said they liked me



I may not be a girl, but I'm not taking the piss


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Nah, I like my guys um, guy-like.



YES

I LOVE YOU


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 8, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Nah, I like my guys um, guy-like.


 So you like them gay bears?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Fix'd for SirRob and his love for cocks.


Aww, Sili, you're always looking out for me. ^.^;


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> YES
> 
> I LOVE YOU


:|

awkward



Perverted Impact said:


> So you like them gay bears?


Maaaaybe... *Girlish giggle*


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Maaaaybe... *Girlish giggle*



Nevermind. |:C


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Nevermind. |:C


Yay, I was getting worried there for a second.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 8, 2009)

Everyone in this thread sounds so depressed. Smile. You have sex to look forward to.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Everyone in this thread sounds so depressed. Smile. You have sex to look forward to.



Tell us more about this thing you call "sex."


----------



## Sam (Jan 8, 2009)

Virgin.

I'm afraid of that pillow talk.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 8, 2009)

Lol @ 9 people viewing this thread...


----------



## Jelly (Jan 8, 2009)

Did someone correct that stat?
Because 21 sounds like utter bullshit to me.
It sounds like something that fat nerds tell fat idiots to make them feel good about how fat they are.

It's gotta be somewhere around 15-17.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Tell us more about this thing you call "sex."


...Maybe when you're older.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Did someone correct that stat?
> Because 21 sounds like utter bullshit to me.
> It sounds like something that fat nerds tell fat idiots to make them feel good about how fat they are.
> 
> It's gotta be somewhere around 15-17.



Not everyone's such a slut.



SirRob said:


> ...Maybe when you're older.



Bitch you'd best be trippin'


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 8, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Everyone in this thread sounds so depressed. Smile. You have sex to look forward to.


 
Everyone has the mentality where if they don't get some at the age of 16-20 then they will never get any for the rest of their life.


----------



## Sam (Jan 8, 2009)

You say slut as if it's a bad thing. 

D:


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 8, 2009)

hey guys...just know...if you hit 40 and still a virgin...congrats toward killing off our species


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 8, 2009)

It was around 19-20 for me, depending on the definition. I feel like a fat nerd now 
I regret the person it was with, but I don't really care that much.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> hey guys...just know...if you hit 40 and still a virgin...congrats toward killing off our species


Nah... Most of us here are gay, so we'd be killing off the species anyways. x_x


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 8, 2009)

Sam said:


> You say slut as if it's a bad thing.
> 
> D:


it depends...are you a clean slut or a dirty slut


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Sam said:


> You say slut as if it's a bad thing.
> 
> D:



It is.

Enjoy your AIDS.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Not everyone's such a slut.



16.4 for the US according to "The Ambiguity of "Having Sex": The Subjective Experience of Virginity Loss in the United States." Checking out the credibility.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 8, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Nah... Most of us here are gay, so we'd be killing off the species anyways. x_x


but you guys counter by adopting


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 8, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> hey guys...just know...if you hit 40 and still a virgin...congrats toward killing off our species


 
It happens. I know I will be keeping my species alive.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> but you guys counter by adopting


But virgins can adopt too. D:


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> 16.4 for the US according to "The Ambiguity of "Having Sex": The Subjective Experience of Virginity Loss in the United States." Checking out the credibility.



If it was a university study you can go ahead and throw that out right now.


----------



## ElectricJackal (Jan 8, 2009)

im still a virgin, the girls where i live dont really like wearing cat ears, a tail and paws xD


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 8, 2009)

SirRob said:


> But virgins can adopt too. D:


no virgin in their right mind would adopt unless they know parenting very well...

I know parenting skills @_@ OH SHI-*sits in the corner*...maybe I shouldnt...abstain for so long*


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

ElectricJackal said:


> im still a virgin, the girls where i live dont really like wearing cat ears, a tail and paws xD



That's where your imagination comes in.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> If it was a university study you can go ahead and throw that out right now.


I second that.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's where your imagination comes in.



I second that.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> If it was a university study you can go ahead and throw that out right now.



Touche.
But the sample wasn't university students.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's where your imagination comes in.


That can actually backfire on you.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Touche.
> But the sample wasn't university students.



Hm



-Lucario- said:


> That can actually backfire on you.



wat


----------



## bozzles (Jan 8, 2009)

Virgin. Surprising, right?


----------



## Equium (Jan 8, 2009)

21 year old, third year University student, had one relationship which lasted 3 years. Virgin.

Damn proud of it too. I'm thinking of having my virginity framed. I am seriously in no rush to lose it coz I don't really care for sex.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 8, 2009)

bozzles said:


> Virgin. Surprising, right?



You're joking, right? You told us many times before you are


----------



## BullyKaZe (Jan 8, 2009)

I miss my virginity... If I knew what I commodity it was, I wouldn't have let it go so freely. I have recently lost my furginity though. LOL It was quite... Interesting to say the least. (>_<) lol


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> You're joking, right? You told us many times before you are



Oh, I see, you can't tell when people are making a joke.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Tell us more about this thing you call "sex."




Sex is best explained by example not words.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Sex is best explained by example not words.



Can you teach me? =o


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply, I had GED classes (of which I only need to take 12 hours of! ).

But yeeaahh. Sex. Delicious.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Can you teach me? =o




Is that really a good idea?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Is that really a good idea?



You tell me, you're the sexpert.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You tell me, you're the sexpert.



You're right. It's not a good idea; it's a great idea.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> You're right. It's not a good idea; it's a great idea.



Fantastic.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 8, 2009)

I lost my virginity to a guy.


----------



## Kajet (Jan 8, 2009)

Lets just say I am a virgin and I really don't give a crap about it one way or the other.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I had GED classes (of which I only need to take 12 hours of! ).
> 
> But yeeaahh. Sex. Delicious.


but...but your the virgin Sex goddess of teh church of shenzi...
!
wait...how come the members of your church...are also virgins?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> but...but your the virgin Sex goddess of teh church of shenzi...
> !
> wait...how come the members of your church...are also virgins?


=O

I didn't notice that...


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> =O
> 
> I didn't notice that...


we worship a sex goddess whom is a virgin (but sure as hell already lost her furginity) who are worshipped...by Virgins...BEST CHURCH EVA


----------



## Magikian (Jan 8, 2009)

I think I lost a part of my sanity intelligence reading through this thread.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> =O
> 
> I didn't notice that...


The day of cumming will be a glorious one. All the followers of Shenzi will have a massive orgy.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Worst church ever.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Worst church ever.


Ouch. 

I dont follow any church.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Worst church ever.


Remember that whole 42 virgin thing? Yeah, no. We have hundreds.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Remember that whole 42 virgin thing? Yeah, no. We have hundreds.


Catholics love you.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Remember that whole 42 virgin thing? Yeah, no. We have hundreds.


XD I think thats better cause...I dont think if you die someone already tapped that virgin, at least we have a better chance


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Catholics love you.


Catholics don't let you choose what gender your virgins are.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Catholics don't let you choose what gender your virgins are.


Prepare to get even more followers.


----------



## Sam (Jan 8, 2009)

Last church I went to, the preacher/pastor/whateverthefuck, compared God and Jesus to a sandwich, he had the nerve to ask the audience of people my age and up ( I'm 17 ) whether or not that ever had a sandwich.


I haven't gone to church since, but I still to to subway - toasted = delicious.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Remember that whole 42 virgin thing? Yeah, no. We have hundreds.



I would take one person who knows what they're doing over a thousand virgins.

Besides, all of the girls are going to bleed and cry and it'll just be terrible.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 8, 2009)

Sam said:


> Last church I went to, the preacher/pastor/whateverthefuck, compared God and Jesus to a sandwich, he had the nerve to ask the audience of people my age and up ( I'm 17 ) whether or not that ever had a sandwich.
> 
> 
> I haven't gone to church since, but I still to to subway - toasted = delicious.





:shock:

Some people just shouldn't preach, man.


----------



## Sam (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, I dunno, maybe he just likes his sandwiches or.....

Can't believe I'm saying this...

He thinks it would be hawt if Jebus and Gawd hooked up.....  

Fuck, I'm going to hell.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 8, 2009)

Sam said:


> Last church I went to, the preacher/pastor/whateverthefuck, compared God and Jesus to a sandwich, he had the nerve to ask the audience of people my age and up ( I'm 17 ) whether or not that ever had a sandwich.
> 
> 
> I haven't gone to church since, but I still to to subway - toasted = delicious.


...thats gotta be one nasty tasting sandwich, and I ordered some Virgin Mary on the side


----------



## Sam (Jan 8, 2009)

D:

I don't wanna know what you got for desert.

I feel dirty.... In my soul..... I think I might go take a shower now....


----------



## Uro (Jan 8, 2009)

Silibus said:


> I am.
> 
> I have yet to have my first kiss. ._."



Wow >.>


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I would take one person who knows what they're doing over a thousand virgins.
> 
> Besides, all of the girls are going to bleed and cry and it'll just be terrible.


Not for me. But then again...


----------



## Uro (Jan 8, 2009)

Still gots my V-card. Never penetrated or been penetrated as of yet...

But definitely not innocent though, done plenty of _other _things lol. >.>


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 8, 2009)

Uro said:


> Still gots my V-card. Never penetrated or been penetrated as of yet...
> 
> But definitely not innocent though, done plenty of _other _things lol. >.>



Like what?


----------



## Uro (Jan 8, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Like what?



Lol...I bet you can conjure up scandalous acts that aren't quite sex.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 8, 2009)

Virgin, and that won't change anytime soon.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 8, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> wat


*late response* Those with overactive imaginations could end up in a whole mess of trouble.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 8, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> *late response* Those with overactive imaginations could end up in a whole mess of trouble.



I'm in trouble then. XD


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I'm in trouble then. XD


 
It could get you into one of those ".....oh god is that what I ....*vomit*" moments.


----------



## Sam (Jan 8, 2009)

Well you could always turn into a drama galore T.V. Show. 

You would need to find the host first.


Any nominees?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 8, 2009)

Uro said:


> Wow >.>


Yes yes pathetic. I know.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Jan 8, 2009)

WOW! So many virgins D:

Was not expecting that.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 8, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Yes yes pathetic. I know.


 
I fall into the same boat to :/


----------



## bozzles (Jan 8, 2009)

KittenAdmin said:


> WOW! So many virgins D:
> 
> Was not expecting that.


... You're on a furry forum. How could you not expect that?


----------



## KittenAdmin (Jan 9, 2009)

Feh. I dunno. I just assumed that a bunch of yiffy people would have experience with such things x3


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 9, 2009)

KittenAdmin said:


> WOW! So many virgins D:
> 
> Was not expecting that.


of course...were furries NOW
if you were asking who lost their furginity then its gonna be something else


stop chat fucking ya furries


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 9, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> of course...were furries NOW
> if you were asking who lost their furginity then its gonna be something else
> 
> 
> stop chat fucking ya furries


 
I fall into that catagory to. 100% virgin.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2009)

KittenAdmin said:


> Feh. I dunno. I just assumed that a bunch of yiffy people would have experience with such things x3



People who can get real sex don't have cyber sex.

Unless they are married.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 9, 2009)

KittenAdmin said:


> Feh. I dunno. I just assumed that a bunch of yiffy people would have experience with such things x3


_________________Overactive
I just have a very vivid ^ imagination.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Jan 9, 2009)

Hmmm...  I technicaly still am.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 9, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> People who can get real sex don't have cyber sex.
> 
> Unless they are married.


 
Took the words right out of my mouth. (should be fingers since I'm typing but w/e)


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep, I'm a virgin.

Am I aiming to lose it anytime soon? No, not really. I don't care either way.


----------



## Kajet (Jan 9, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> I fall into the same boat to :/



Me too... yay intarnet?


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not a virgin, in any way. x3

I lost "both" of my virginities when I was 13, and even before then I was into sexual activity as far back as age 6 I was like "playing" with other girls and boys, mostly boys. x3

And since I've been 13 I've done a lot more, though lately it's not as much as usual.


----------



## Takun (Jan 9, 2009)

Damn Newf...I had next to no sexual interest til 16 >.>


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 9, 2009)

so we can all agree most furries lost their furginity are the same who still are virgins
=3


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 9, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I'm not a virgin, in any way. x3
> 
> I lost "both" of my virginities when I was 13, and even before then I was into sexual activity as far back as age 6 I was like "playing" with other girls and boys, mostly boys. x3
> 
> And since I've been 13 I've done a lot more, though lately it's not as much as usual.


...congrats on making some of us feel bad TwT


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 9, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...congrats on making some of us feel bad TwT



No, you shouldn't feel bad at all actually. Save it for the person that matters the most, or at least for somebody that does matter a lot in your life.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 9, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> so we can all agree most furries lost their furginity are the same who still are virgins
> =3


I guess it's just because I'm not too fond of the idea of whoring myself to anyone I come in contact with. I never really did understand what was the big deal about rushing to lose your virginity, it's not a race.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 9, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> No, you shouldn't feel bad at all actually. Save it for the person that matters the most, or at least for somebody that does matter a lot in your life.


actually my sex drive is sorta like a dog that has been shot dead cause he crapped to many times on the carpet and left in the field.


----------



## Aurali (Jan 9, 2009)

I got deflowered a few years ago >.>


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 9, 2009)

Amadeus_Raphiel said:


> I remember reading somewhere that the average person loses their virginity at age 21. So I was thinking, "WHAT? I'm going to be a virgin for three more years?!?!"
> It's ridiculous, I think, because if the people I've seen at my college are any indication, then I'd say at least one or two years earlier...Still...
> Any thoughts?



The average age seems high because so many furfags skew the figures by being too fat to have sex and, as a result, dying alone in their parent's basements :V .


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 9, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> The average age seems high because so many furfags skew the figures by being too fat to have sex and, as a result, dying alone in their parent's basements :V .


>: Im not fat, and im leaving my house.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 9, 2009)

Silibus said:


> >: Im not fat, and im leaving my house.



You aren't a furfag Silibus :V .


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 9, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You aren't a furfag Silibus :V .


True :/

Its still a mean thing to say.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 9, 2009)

TwT...but I'm fucking skinny as hell and Live in an apartment


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 9, 2009)

Silibus said:


> True :/
> 
> Its still a mean thing to say.



Everything I say is mean :[ .



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> TwT...but I'm fucking skinny as hell and Live in an apartment



Then you're a failure as a furry :V .


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 9, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I'm not a virgin, in any way. x3
> 
> I lost "both" of my virginities when I was 13, and even before then I was into sexual activity as far back as age 6 I was like "playing" with other girls and boys, mostly boys. x3
> 
> And since I've been 13 I've done a lot more, though lately it's not as much as usual.



Haha you sure get around don't you XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jan 9, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Everything I say is mean :[ .


Thats not true. You're a good person. ^_^


----------



## Nargle (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't think losing your virginity has to do with your age, but when you found a partner that you trusted enough to do it with. Some people are VERY trusting and end up losing it as soon as they can, while others let a long-lasting, loving relationship develop first.

I'm gonna let y'all guess what I voted =3


----------



## Aurali (Jan 9, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I don't think losing your virginity has to do with your age, but when you found a partner that you trusted enough to do it with. Some people are VERY trusting and end up losing it as soon as they can, while others let a long-lasting, loving relationship develop first.
> 
> I'm gonna let y'all guess what I voted =3



You voted for ultra-slut? o.o;


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 9, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Everything I say is mean :[ .
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're a failure as a furry :V .


TwT fine...I'LL BE A Kemonomimi then, that makes me part of the anime group


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 9, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I'm not a virgin, in any way. x3
> 
> I lost "both" of my virginities when I was 13, and even before then I was into sexual activity as far back as age 6 I was like "playing" with other girls and boys, mostly boys. x3
> 
> And since I've been 13 I've done a lot more, though lately it's not as much as usual.



I don't care where you put them, cod don't count :V .



Silibus said:


> Thats not true. You're a good person. ^_^



You are so cute, I'm really gonna miss you Silibus  .


----------



## Fox Glove (Jan 9, 2009)

Ya know, I lost it when I was 14. I think to this day that I was a little young and being stupid.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 9, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> TwT fine...I'LL BE A Kemonomimi then, that makes me part of the anime group



Weeaboos have to die fat and alone, same as furfags. Everyone knows that :V .


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 9, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Weeaboos have to die fat and alone, same as furfags. Everyone knows that :V .


...guess I wont be accepted anywhere D= for I will remain skinny and living in an apartment.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 9, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I don't think losing your virginity has to do with your age


 
In todays society, it's considered the _cool_ thing to do in todays youth. For example "Lawl you're 16 years old and still a virgin?".


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 9, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I don't care where you put them, cod don't count :V


Cod? As in Call of Duty? o..O

Put what?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...guess I wont be accepted anywhere D= for I will remain skinny and living in an apartment.



That just makes you poor.



NewfDraggie said:


> Cod? As in Call of Duty? o..O
> 
> Put what?



I think he meant the fish.

In any case, what the fuck.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 9, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> That just makes you poor.


HAI DAVID


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 9, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Cod? As in Call of Duty? o..O
> 
> Put what?



You've shamed your people Newf, how could you have become so distanced from your proud  heritage :V ?  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cod


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 9, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> HAI DAVID


*facepalm* x)


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You've shamed your people Newf, how could you have become so distanced from your proud  heritage :V ?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cod



This is the silliest thing ever.


----------



## Nargle (Jan 9, 2009)

Eli said:


> You voted for ultra-slut? o.o;



Aww, that's just cruel ;_;

XD


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

I had my first sexual encounter at 11.  I already had a partial beard and well things had dropped if you understand that statement.

It just depends on each individual.  I however have come to learn that there is more pleasure in pleasing your partner than yourself.

food for thought.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 9, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You've shamed your people Newf, how could you have become so distanced from your proud  heritage :V ?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cod


If you me, like, virginity for fishing cod, then I went cod fishing like, twice so yeah.
If you mean other things...well...


David M. Awesome said:


> This is the silliest thing ever.


I agree.


----------



## Laze (Jan 9, 2009)

I have had ziltch when it comes to anything like this. As sad as it is I haven't even been kissed. I could come across all blasÃ© about it and say _oh, it doesn't bother me to be fair_ when in fact it really does.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Jan 9, 2009)

Not a virgin here. I was with one girl for awhile then it broke off after 7 months. She was the only one so far and she wasn't a furry either. Guess she wasn't "The One" so...Hopefully my second relationship, whether it be with a guy or a girl, will be more fulfilling.*Shrugs*


----------



## shadowdragonfox (Jan 9, 2009)

for me no i lost mine in the 8th greade omg that was one of my best years


----------



## MayDay (Jan 9, 2009)

Read my signature. nuf said ^^

And is it true that in America, it's considered a norm to loose your virginity while as a teen? That place sounds like a goddamned wonderland... :shock:


----------



## Psudowolf (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not telling.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 9, 2009)

Psudowolf said:


> I'm still a virgin.


Fixed. ;3


----------



## PriestRevan (Jan 9, 2009)

MayDay said:


> Read my signature. nuf said ^^
> 
> *And is it true that in America, it's considered a norm to loose your virginity while as a teen?* That place sounds like a goddamned wonderland... :shock:


 
It's a goal for most teens who want to get the AIDS and get preggers early. America has a pretty high pregnancy rate amongst teens. 

At the end of the day, seeing a 15 year old in 7 month pregnancy is hilarious. It just makes her look like a goddamned slut.


----------



## MayDay (Jan 9, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> It's a goal for most teens who want to get the AIDS and get preggers early. America has a pretty high pregnancy rate amongst teens.
> 
> At the end of the day, seeing a 15 year old in 7 month pregnancy is hilarious. It just makes her look like a goddamned slut.



It's the girls who get pregnant, not guys  
But then there's Aids...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 9, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Fixed. ;3



You're so mean


----------



## Loken (Jan 9, 2009)

Still a virgin, never really been in a serious relationship.


----------



## Absinthe (Jan 9, 2009)

Definitely not. A little niggling voice in my head is saying I should regret who took it from me, but I rarely gave a crap about it when I was a virgin, and I don't give much of a crap about it now.

Also, the first time is never what its cracked up to be.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 9, 2009)

Absinthe said:


> Definitely not. A little niggling voice in my head is saying I should regret who took it from me, but I rarely gave a crap about it when I was a virgin, and I don't give much of a crap about it now.
> 
> Also, the first time is never what its cracked up to be.



This.  Definately *nod*


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 9, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> This.  Definately *nod*



Heh, yes definitely - the first time is far from the romantic or yiff-tastic story everyone thinks it'll be.  It's more of a shockfest and worryfest all in one which may or may not result in a good outcome.   The upside - they generally get better from there on.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 10, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> This.  Definately *nod*



Yup, I don't even remember my first time .


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 10, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> You're so mean



I'm sorry, but you loved it. :3


----------



## Mayfurr (Jan 10, 2009)

'Losing' one's virginity? How careless. Have you looked under the sofa? 

I didn't 'lose' my virginity, I know EXACTLY where it went


----------



## Laughing_otter (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't think I will be losing mine anytime soon. Considering I don't a liking to either sex.... so I guess that makes a virgin lifer? lol


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 10, 2009)

i'll lose mine once some sexy reptilian aliens visit earth and demand sexytimes


----------



## MayDay (Jan 10, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> i'll lose mine once some sexy reptilian aliens visit earth and demand sexytimes



I received an anal probe by aliens...does that count as loosing my virginity? If  it does...damn...there goes my signature...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 10, 2009)

Haven't even so much as kissed someone, let alone lost my virginity..
*sigh* And the way things seems to be going for me, what with that weirdo and nothing else coming in here in my real life, it looks to be a while. :-/


----------



## Daze (Jan 10, 2009)

Still a virgin, and when I followed my religious beliefs I believed in abstaining and waiting. Chastity alone saved my virginity when I was with someone who kept pressuring me for sexual favors, and thus I am no longer with them. Though I did get my first essential "kiss" with them even though it was more like..he dragged me into it and it was disgusting D:. Can I have a re-do!?

Overall though, I don't really mind being a virgin, it'll happen when it happens. Even though I've had more than about 5 relationships lasting over 7 months each, I never really trusted them enough to get to that point.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 10, 2009)

...this whole "virginity is so important and special" shit is actually wearing on my nerves.  The only people who actually suffer a physical change when losing their virginity are female, and now that there's a number of ways to lose virginity for either sex that don't involve vaginal penetration that's kind of moot.

Who cares if someone's a virgin as long as they're clean and willing to stay that way? Hell, supposedly people only get better at it after the first few times, practice makes perfect.  Is this some kind of sexual "[person] was here" graffiti tagging, this virginity shit? "OMG I WAS HERE FIRST!" Yay, you want a medal or something commemorating you crossing her finish line in first place? Is this a RACE?


----------



## Thatch (Jan 10, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Is this a RACE?



It's a contest, till first blood is drawed.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 10, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...this whole "virginity is so important and special" shit is actually wearing on my nerves.  The only people who actually suffer a physical change when losing their virginity are female, and now that there's a number of ways to lose virginity for either sex that don't involve vaginal penetration that's kind of moot.
> 
> Who cares if someone's a virgin as long as they're clean and willing to stay that way? Hell, supposedly people only get better at it after the first few times, practice makes perfect.  Is this some kind of sexual "[person] was here" graffiti tagging, this virginity shit? "OMG I WAS HERE FIRST!" Yay, you want a medal or something commemorating you crossing her finish line in first place? Is this a RACE?



I will admit for some idiot blacks...some guys would brag which girl virginity they took like its a badge, Ugh...they disgust me


----------



## brrrr (Jan 10, 2009)

I came in here with a sure answer and then read the first few pages and I'm like wat.


----------



## TDGSeal (Jan 10, 2009)

szopaw said:


> It's a contest, till first blood is drawed.



You word good.


----------



## Fox Glove (Jan 10, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...this whole "virginity is so important and special" shit is actually wearing on my nerves.  The only people who actually suffer a physical change when losing their virginity are female, and now that there's a number of ways to lose virginity for either sex that don't involve vaginal penetration that's kind of moot.


The thing that changed when I lost my virginity was that I lost my virginity.

Big whoop really.

I mean the first time I was so excited and then I actually got to it and I was like, "Damn maybe sex isn't that cool!" and then the next time I had sex I was like, "WHOA THIS IS AWESOME" and that was what REALLY felt like a first time for me.  Strange, isn't it?


----------



## Mabyn (Jan 10, 2009)

Julian said:


> The thing that changed when I lost my virginity was that I lost my virginity.
> 
> Big whoop really.
> 
> I mean the first time I was so excited and then I actually got to it and I was like, "Damn maybe sex isn't that cool!" and then the next time I had sex I was like, "WHOA THIS IS AWESOME" and that was what REALLY felt like a first time for me.  Strange, isn't it?



This. First time sucks, life goes on, and then sex (while it is awesome) doesn't seem like a huge deal anymore. Oh well.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, I'm a virgin


----------



## zusefur (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm still a virgin and it sucks


----------



## Devious Bane (Jan 11, 2009)

Shoot, we have 14-year-old kids who lost their virginity to friends.
Do you seriously think it's that bad to lose it by age 21? That's some really young mothers and little time to get a good job to pay for it.

Good luck, if I lose mine it will be due to rape.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 11, 2009)

First time was boring, every time after that was also boring, sex is boring :V .


----------



## eternal_flare (Jan 11, 2009)

Not yet...not yet...it's coming. .>_>.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 11, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> First time was boring, every time after that was also boring, sex is boring :V .



Awww


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 11, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> First time was boring, every time after that was also boring, sex is boring :V .


then I'll take your word for it and never have sex =3

and I would think David would be proud I'm killing off my family line =D


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 11, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> then I'll take your word for it and never have sex =3
> 
> and I would think David would be proud I'm killing off my family line =D



Now if only you would kill yourself! 8D


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 11, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Now if only you would kill yourself! 8D


sorry aint gonna happen, but you can hope a car to kill me, been nearly run over so many times, I think there isnt enough hope of those wanting me to die to make it connect.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 11, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> sorry aint gonna happen, but you can hope a car to kill me, been nearly run over so many times, I think there isnt enough hope of those wanting me to die to make it connect.



You'll die at the age of 40, they just don't want to be TOO cruel.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 11, 2009)

...

People who BAWWW over not having lost your virginity yet: What's the fucking rush? It's not some horrible scarlet letter you have to get rid of, it's not a gold medal for others to claim.

Just go back to doing what the rest of us furries do best: beating off to Tails getting tentacleraped.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 11, 2009)

szopaw said:


> You'll die at the age of 40, they just don't want to be TOO cruel.


=3 but thats tooo long for David, what if he dies before that happens


----------



## Thatch (Jan 11, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> =3 but thats tooo long for David, what if he dies before that happens



All be as the dark gods have forseen. And then the world will fall, rivers will flow with blood, soil will turn to ash... Yadda yadda yadda, I was over this once already XD


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 11, 2009)

szopaw said:


> All be as the dark gods have forseen. And then the world will fall, rivers will flow with blood, soil will turn to ash... Yadda yadda yadda, I was over this once already XD



Will new mountains form from the bones of countless dead  ?


----------



## LunArFoX (Jan 11, 2009)

Furgin.. Still in middle school..
What do you expect?


----------



## the_last_centaur (Jan 11, 2009)

yep still a virgin
probebly will be in 3 years or more, i dont care
you dont need me to help pepetuate the human race
just because you can dosent mean you have to


----------



## Thatch (Jan 11, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Will new mountains form from the bones of countless dead  ?



Dunno, that or they will fill every crevice of earch.... Though no, that will be lava iirc.


----------



## Klace (Jan 11, 2009)

Still a virgin. O_O
With a face like this, not for long though. LOL
Sorry for that mindless self indulgence.


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 11, 2009)

Im sorry, keep it, lose it, or wave a flag about it, who really cares.  It may hurt the first time, it my be lousy, or it may be earth shattering.  Just let life happen.  We are all just human animals, and guess what, when a female comes in heat, a male is gonna sniff.

And males are for the most part, always wound up.  Just wrap the damn thing, paw off or do what ever flips your boat, except rape, thats just not kewl.  

If being proud of having sex or not having sex is considered an acheivement, aim a bit higher.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 11, 2009)

Not a virgin.  Its been good, in a complex, multifaceted sort of way.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 12, 2009)

Klace said:


> Still a virgin. O_O
> With a face like this, not for long though. LOL
> Sorry for that mindless self indulgence.



No doubt. Some big buff bloke will make you his squealing bitch soon.


----------



## Koori (Jan 14, 2009)

I rather to lost my virginity in a special moment, not only for fun... ._.
So far, I'm new =P Reserved for my mate


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 14, 2009)

I was going to say the results surprised me, but I think the majority of the people here are still under 18


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 14, 2009)

Quiet269 said:


> I was going to say the results surprised me, but I think the majority of the people here are furries.



Fixed :V .


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 14, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Fixed :V .


*Yiffs You*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 14, 2009)

Quiet269 said:


> *Yiffs myself*



Fixed.


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Fixed.


*Circle Jerk*
?


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 14, 2009)

I've had two girlfriends but still haven't had my first kiss yet.
So yeah, I'm a total virgin.


----------



## Azure (Jan 14, 2009)

Darth GW7 said:


> I've had two girlfriends but still haven't had my first kiss yet.
> So yeah, I'm a total virgin.


And how exactly does that work out?


----------



## Tycho (Jan 14, 2009)

LemurBoi said:


> And how exactly does that work out?



I think the point was that it DIDN'T work out.


----------



## Uro (Jan 14, 2009)

Still got mah V card bitchessss!
But that doesn't include giving and receiving other _favors_ right?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2009)

Quiet269 said:


> *Yiffs You*



In before Whitenoise kills you dead.


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 14, 2009)

Uro said:


> Still got mah V card bitchessss!
> But that doesn't include giving and receiving other _favors_ right?


 I guess that depends on what kind of favors...



David M. Awesome said:


> In before Whitenoise kills you dead.


 Nah, I'm sure he liked it.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2009)

Quiet269 said:


> Nah, I'm sure he liked it.



Hahaha no.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 14, 2009)

I've only had sex once =/


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hahaha no.


I guess we'll just have to wait and see if I'm still here in a couple days


----------



## Get-dancing (Jan 14, 2009)

I want to become an actor, sex can wait.


----------



## Takun (Jan 14, 2009)

Get-dancing said:


> I want to become an actor, sex can wait.



Good luck getting anywhere in acting when you are bad in bed.


----------



## yajirobesama (Jan 14, 2009)

I lost my virginity a year ago. And I was 30 when I did. Yeah, I know... I'm a late bloomer.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 14, 2009)

yajirobesama said:


> I lost my virginity a year ago. And I was 30 when I did. Yeah, I know... I'm a late bloomer.



woaw! *hi5*


----------



## Arc (Jan 14, 2009)

I plan to give my virginity to someone I truly love.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 14, 2009)

Your a funny one aren't you?


----------



## Arc (Jan 14, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Your a funny one aren't you?



It would be kinda useful, if you quote the post you are referring to. :V

Also: http://www.wikihow.com/Use-You're-and-Your


----------



## Jack (Jan 14, 2009)

no.
and also: its not as amazing as people think. 
but its still pretty good!!!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry man, I was trying to be like a furry from Fchan.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 14, 2009)

Virgin here, possibly because of insecurity, sexual confusion, fear etc... I'M NOT UGLY XD

I was under the impression that 19 was WAAAY old to be a virgin. 21 huh? I thought the average age would be more around 16-17.


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 14, 2009)

still a vergin and i plan to keep it that way for a while.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 14, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> Virgin here, possibly because of insecurity, sexual confusion, fear etc... I'M NOT UGLY XD
> 
> I was under the impression that 19 was WAAAY old to be a virgin. 21 huh? I thought the average age would be more around 16-17.



cleerly doez r biasd statistiks

Really though I agree, the amount of knocked up girls in my school can attest to that :<


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 14, 2009)

the youngest girl I know who lost her virginity is around...14 I think.. and you dont want to know why she lost it


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2009)

Arc said:


> I plan to give my virginity to someone I truly love.



Lucky guy.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 14, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> Virgin here, possibly because of insecurity, sexual confusion, fear etc... I'M NOT UGLY XD
> 
> I was under the impression that 19 was WAAAY old to be a virgin. 21 huh? I thought the average age would be more around 16-17.



Some people agree with you

Check the main survey as well.


----------



## WolfTailz (Jan 14, 2009)

Vergin here and honestly I am not really interested in sex. I do have a gf but I only go as far as kissing. I could be a vergin forever. I dont really care =3


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2009)

Arc said:


> I plan to give my virginity to someone I truly love.



Same here.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 14, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Fixed :V .
> 
> Thinking of starting a betting pool on how long he'll  be dead down there before someone misses him and notifies the proper  authorities, I'm guessing four months. Also I've got three to one odds  he'll be so fat by then they'll have to knock out a wall and drag his corpse out  with a forklift, any takers  ?


30USD that the forklift breaks


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 14, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> 30USD that the forklift breaks



50USD says his corpse will make an  awesome sound when it hits the floor  , somewhere between the sound a thawed turkey makes when you  drop it and a hundred simultaneous farts.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Fixed :V .
> 
> Thinking of starting a betting pool on how long he'll  be dead down there before someone misses him and notifies the proper  authorities, I'm guessing four months. Also I've got three to one odds  he'll be so fat by then they'll have to knock out a wall and drag his corpse out  with a forklift, any takers  ?



No one will care until the body starts to smell, and then they'll just cremate him inside of the house.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> No one will care until the body starts to smell, and then they'll just cremate him inside of the house.



Hambeasts do burn pretty hot so  I suppose that is an option, and you're right, miss is too strong a weird, how  long before someone notices the horrific stench of rotting landwhale makes more sense. Although in all fairness the  morbidly obese smell pretty terrible anyway, so people might not notice a  difference.


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Although in all fairness the morbidly obese smell pretty terrible anyway, so people might not notice a difference.


 

Having worked at a funeral home to pay my way through private school in the late 70's I can tell you from first hand experience, that walking into someone house where there has been a dead person and the body has begun to really decompose, there is no words on earth to describe it.  None.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 14, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> Having worked at a funeral home to pay my way through private school in the late 70's I can tell you from first hand experience, that walking into someone house where there has been a dead person and the body has begun to really decompose, there is no words on earth to describe it.  None.


but now try to picture a VERY fat person in that same situation =3 its gonna be WAY worst


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 14, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Fixed :V .
> 
> Thinking of starting a betting pool on how long he'll  be dead down there before someone misses him and notifies the proper  authorities, I'm guessing four months. Also I've got three to one odds  he'll be so fat by then they'll have to knock out a wall and drag his corpse out  with a forklift, any takers  ?


The stench after a week would require the whole house vacated...


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> but now try to picture a VERY fat person in that same situation =3 its gonna be WAY worst


 

sorry to say that one family lost an aunt who was very seclusive.  No one had checked on her for weeks.  She was over 400 #'s.  The smell is just the same, but only more intense and it takes longer for the body to decompose.

either way a rotting body is rank no matter how you slice it.  But I can see your point.  Until you have been there, you just have no clue and road kill is not even close.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 15, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> Having worked at a funeral home to pay my way through private school in the late 70's I can tell you from first hand experience, that walking into someone house where there has been a dead person and the body has begun to really decompose, there is no words on earth to describe it.  None.



Mythbusters and the pork corvette will agree, I guess.



Also, this is lolish http://www.furfy.com/virgin.html


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 15, 2009)

What's the big deal about losing your damn virginity? I want to stay a virgin until I'm married.. If my boyfriend really loves me he'll be willing to wait <3 and so far he is...but I have no qualms about e-sex.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 15, 2009)

ChapperIce said:


> but I have no qualms about e-sex.



Good. 
People who think that cybering counts as anything should be raped repeatedly with a rusty chainsaw.


----------



## WarMocK (Jan 15, 2009)

*whispers*
Be careful with such a statement amigo, some S/M fetishists might be reading this thread ... ;-)


----------



## Thatch (Jan 15, 2009)

WarMocK said:


> *whispers*
> Be careful with such a statement amigo, some S/M fetishists might be reading this thread ... ;-)



It's nigh impossible to cyber S&M though, you know, you actually don't feel a thing with it, so I guess they go mostly for the real.


----------



## WarMocK (Jan 15, 2009)

szopaw said:


> It's nigh impossible to cyber S&M though, you know, you actually don't feel a thing with it, so I guess they go mostly for the real.



... Which kinda scares me right now. OÃ´


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 15, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Good.
> People who think that cybering counts as anything should be raped repeatedly with a rusty chainsaw.




What's that got to do with what I said? *scratches head*


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 15, 2009)

hey, if you wait, at least it'll be the person you "really" love.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 15, 2009)

EmoWolf said:


> hey, if you wait, at least it'll be the person you "really" love.




I am not sure what proportion of people met their life partner on the first go, but I have a feeling it is a rather small number.


----------



## Billy-Rex (Jan 15, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> according to a study the kidz loose their virginity at 13 here in germany >_>
> thats either sick or ima little late XD


I only can approve it. It seems to be normal over here.
Im a little late too^^


----------



## FoxxLegend (Jan 15, 2009)

MayDay said:


> Read my signature. nuf said ^^
> 
> And is it true that in America, it's considered a norm to loose your virginity while as a teen? That place sounds like a goddamned wonderland... :shock:



Well, it is common in most cases but it's because as the generations go by, they get hornier for some reason...I've already enjoyed the fruits of that fact. Not that that's a bad thing!


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 15, 2009)

wait a few moments here folks.  less than 100 years ago, people were married at 13 and were having babies.  Its only since the "morals" of religion got deeply involved that it is now bad.  

ChapperIce is right in that its a personal choice and if you want to wait, wait.  But the fact of it is, that we are just animals and when hormones flair up, the animal in us comes out.  Some control this animal, some don't.  Personally I support what ever decisions each makes.  It like i tell my mate, "its your tail, I don't have a right to it ever, only you can lift it for me."

that pretty much sums it up for me.


----------



## bozzles (Jan 15, 2009)

Does gay sex count as losing your virginity?


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 15, 2009)

yep it does.  sex is not limited to male/female.  Its the giving of yourself for the pleasure.  Which is why rape is so very very wrong.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 16, 2009)

ChapperIce said:


> What's that got to do with what I said? *scratches head*



That there are people, especially male, since a female has to actually loose her hymen, that consider cybering as counting to losing their virginity.


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 16, 2009)

szopaw said:


> That there are people, especially male, since a female has to actually loose her hymen, that consider cybering as counting to losing their virginity.


Really? ~_^


----------



## Thatch (Jan 16, 2009)

Quiet269 said:


> Really? ~_^



YA RLY


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 16, 2009)

Typefucking doesn't make you any less of a virgin, it just makes you pathetic  .


----------



## Thatch (Jan 16, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Typefucking doesn't make you any less of a virgin, it just makes you pathetic  .



It's technically rape for good taste, but that's not the subject XD


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 16, 2009)

so can you get type-raped then?
OMG HE TYPED WORDS AT ME AND MADE ME READ THEM AGAINST MY WILL, I FEEL VIOLATED AND DIRTY


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 16, 2009)

szopaw said:


> YA RLY


NO WAI!

Really though, that's kind of stupid IMO


----------



## Thatch (Jan 16, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> so can you get type-raped then?
> OMG HE TYPED WORDS AT ME AND MADE ME READ THEM AGAINST MY WILL, I FEEL VIOLATED AND DIRTY



Almost, but I mean it eye rapes everyone who has the bad luck to stumble up this.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Jan 16, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Typefucking doesn't make you any less of a virgin, it just makes you pathetic  .



But it can still be fun...It's just how you go about it.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 16, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> so can you get type-raped then?
> OMG HE TYPED WORDS AT ME AND MADE ME READ THEM AGAINST MY WILL, I FEEL VIOLATED AND DIRTY



http://www.wired.com/culture/lifestyle/commentary/sexdrive/2007/05/sexdrive_0504

Also, I'll lose my virginity if this happens





> <LizardKing> I need to get drunk and dress a prostitute up in a scaly catsuit


----------



## Thatch (Jan 16, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Also, I'll lose my virginity if this happens



Seriously Lizard, PICS OR DIDN'T HAPPEN.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 16, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> http://www.wired.com/culture/lifestyle/commentary/sexdrive/2007/05/sexdrive_0504
> 
> Also, I'll lose my virginity if this happens



I lost


----------



## talakestreal (Jan 16, 2009)

Up until recently I thought I was going to do as my parents always taught me, and not have sex until marriage.  

Then my mom mentions that sex is not a big deal.  Thus, there went my major objections. 

That being said, I intend to make certain my first time with an actual male is not a horribly painful experience.  So, the technicality of virginity and the whole male-penetration thing might be waiting for hte right guy, but the idea of masturbation/ridding oneself of that pesky hymen won't be a problem.  

*chucklesnorts* I find it funny I can be brutally honest on forums.


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jan 16, 2009)

Absinthe said:


> Definitely not. A little niggling voice in my head is saying I should regret who took it from me, but I rarely gave a crap about it when I was a virgin, and I don't give much of a crap about it now.
> 
> Also, the first time is never what its cracked up to be.



I agree with this. I remember when I lost mine, I had everything planned out in my head as to how it was going to be. I was surprised to find out it was more awkward (not a bad awkward, but I had no clue what I was doing) than utterly romantic a passionate. Though there was passion in it so that's good. :]


----------



## Telnac (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a kid.  What do you think?  :twisted:


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 17, 2009)

Telnac said:


> I have a kid.  What do you think?  :twisted:



Does he/she/it know it's adopted?


----------



## Thatch (Jan 17, 2009)

Telnac said:


> I have a kid.  What do you think?  :twisted:



A good sesion of beating the meat and artificial insemination.



LizardKing said:


> Does he/she/it know it's adopted?



...I guess this works too.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 17, 2009)

Telnac said:


> I have a kid.  What do you think?  :twisted:



You stole someone's kid D: ?


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 17, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> You stole someone's kid D: ?



I lol'd.....


----------



## Key Key (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm a virgin with a kid lol


----------



## FoxxLegend (Jan 18, 2009)

Awkward, that kid is gonna feel bad when it realizes that it was grown in and birthed from a test tube...


----------



## ElectricJackal (Jan 18, 2009)

urrr guys.. animals dont count.


----------



## Aq Bars (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm not quite sure, I'm a borderline case. I'll have an answer as soon as I can sort out in my mind what "counts" as sex.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 18, 2009)

no...but if i ever lose it it gona be in a furry suit i bet....*crys*


----------



## Runefox (Jan 18, 2009)

Shamefully, no, I am not a virgin. Lost it at 18. I regret it every day.

Of course, sex is just a physical act between two people (or one person and an inanimate object or in some cases here a non-sentient being), and it really doesn't mean anything important. Between two people who love each other, it's an expression of love - Between two strangers or friends, it's getting your rocks off.

Or so people keep telling me.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm a virgin ,and i don't plan on having sex anytime soon. I don't trust anyone like that.


----------



## Nishi (Jan 19, 2009)

Um... it depends what you consider a virgin. 8D I think I've gone as far as I'm willing to go...


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 19, 2009)

Nishi said:


> Um... it depends what you consider a virgin. 8D I think I've gone as far as I'm willing to go...



Sex.

Giving or taking, anal or vaginal.


----------



## Nishi (Jan 19, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Sex.
> 
> Giving or taking, anal or vaginal.


Oh, then it's a no. 8D I don't want any of that. :B


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 19, 2009)

Nishi said:


> Oh, then it's a no. 8D I don't want any of that. :B



To each his own chemical imbalance. 8D


----------



## Nishi (Jan 19, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> To each his own chemical imbalance. 8D


I don't think that's the first time I've heard that. ;O;


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 19, 2009)

Aq Bars said:


> I'm not quite sure, I'm a borderline case. I'll have an answer as soon as I can sort out in my mind what "counts" as sex.



If people refer to it as sex then it counts

i.e. anal _sex_, oral _sex_, etc.


----------

